# Shout out from UW FOX Theatre!



## ErickAlexJames (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Erick James and I am the Director of Technical Theatre and Production Designer for the University of Wisconsin, Fox Valley.

I look forward to callibrating and meeting new technicians and friends. 

Dont be affraid to send a shout out! 

My main interests are Design, Scenic Painting and Lighting. 

I have designed for many Theatre Companies and venues around Wisconsin and just recently was hired here at the University to manage their BRAND NEW 15 Million Dollar Venue. We have 2 theatres. A full Proscenuim theatre with full fly, and experimental black box.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome Erick! Glad to have you. Feel free to poke around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## FHSTechDir (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Erick. Looks like we work in the same area. I'm the Adjunct Technical Director for Freedom High School. Just north of the Valley. Heres to the future and congrates on the new position.

David


----------

